# For When You Need "TO GO" .....



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 28, 2008)

A friend/hunt'n buddy of mine just got one of these .... I thought it might be of interest to fellow hunters and fishermen. (Read the reviews and check 'images'.)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200308541_200308541

Simply 'dig a hole' or use a bucket with a trash can liner under it.


When you get 'older', squat'n in the woods or 'hang'n over a tree' gets a lot more difficult.... plus you won't get that 'warm' feeling in your back when you pull your bibs back up.   

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 28, 2008)

"not for use when vehicle in motion"


----------



## DubyaT (Oct 29, 2008)

the bumper dumper..


----------



## VisionCasting (Nov 4, 2008)

*Nice.*



DubyaT said:


> the bumper dumper..



HAHAHA!  Now THAT is funny.


----------



## DubyaT (Nov 14, 2008)

My wifes cousin was proudly displaying his at Thanksgiving last year.  Said it was the best thing he ever bought.  Camo seats on it.  I guess I should have bought him Camo toilet paper for Xmas..


----------



## PaulD (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi, Billy Maze here!..............Turns any 4x4 into a 4x4x2!!! No need to pinch just use your hitch!


----------



## christy (Apr 18, 2009)

Its awesome!!!  I have one for our girly-girls on our atv rides.


----------

